# Fissidens fontanus and such



## Ben. (Mar 29, 2011)

I know that Fissidens does not need CO2. It's a low light plant afterall.


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Hm, for some reason I heard some mutterings about it not doing well under low light. It seems do be doing okay for me, though.


----------



## synthorange (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been growing it in a tank which is getting only what the shrimp and fish are putting in, and excel. It's a very slow, steady grower. I do notice that the ones in the more shaded parts of the tank arent as tall or fast growing as the ones in better lighting though.


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

synthorange said:


> I've been growing it in a tank which is getting only what the shrimp and fish are putting in, and excel. It's a very slow, steady grower. I do notice that the ones in the more shaded parts of the tank arent as tall or fast growing as the ones in better lighting though.


Sounds like you're describing individual stems or individual plants- last time I checked fissidens was moss. Kinda hard to describe that as "ones" unless you mean individual "clumps."


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

i have had fiss fontanus mini and regular form in my low light, no co2, 10gal tank and it is doing just fine..slow but steady, and i dont really every use any ferts, rarely i will give it a bit of EI dosing but nothing constant...also i have seen many times over that fiss does not take to well to using excel with it, i have seen many people have had it melt all away when excel was used normally or used to treat algae. it will take FOREVER to form a carpet..but if you do a dry start you can chop it up in a blender and 'spray' it on the floor, driftwood, whatever, let it take hold and in a couple weeks flood the tank and itll distrubte it nicely..theres a post on APC in that way..


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

sketch804 said:


> i have had fiss fontanus mini and regular form in my low light, no co2, 10gal tank and it is doing just fine..slow but steady, and i dont really every use any ferts, rarely i will give it a bit of EI dosing but nothing constant...also i have seen many times over that fiss does not take to well to using excel with it, i have seen many people have had it melt all away when excel was used normally or used to treat algae. it will take FOREVER to form a carpet..but if you do a dry start you can chop it up in a blender and 'spray' it on the floor, driftwood, whatever, let it take hold and in a couple weeks flood the tank and itll distrubte it nicely..theres a post on APC in that way..


Yeah I was going to do that blender dry start method.  Okay well I guess I'm going low tech on this nano then. I think I'm going to use aquasoil so I don't have to do much fertilizing. The only thing in this tank is moss. I hope my lighting will be right. Too much and I'll have algae. Not enough and it won't be as green?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

hmm i dont know bout not as green, it will just not grow as thick and as good looking with a little amt of light..for instance i have a 13watt CF desk lap with a crappy reflector on it over my tank and half the time my fiss mini is shaded by the stems..But ya plz post some pix on how the dry start works for you..i am really interested in it but never done it before. good luck with how ever you do it!


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Well as long as it lives, I think I'll be happy. I will most definitely post pics or start a tank journal or something.


----------



## Jayh619 (Sep 6, 2016)

Could I buy some fissidens from you at some point?


----------



## DennisSingh (Nov 8, 2004)

You can grow all low light no co2. Pretty hard to accomplish that with your species list but you can do it. I've seen tonina grown marvelously in no co2.
I'm sure belem is the same as the requirements for tonina are harder.
fissidens will be the easiest.
Do not use excel unless you have a mass algae problem.
Getting your lights well is the best option here, i suggest t8's or t12s
or just do co2 it'll be so much easier.


also, without co2, your best bet is soft acidic water


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

I too can confirm that fissidens does just fine in low tech conditions. 

I have never grown tonina fluviatilis, however I have been having success with syngonanthus belem in a medium light dirted setup. You just have to be really careful that it doesn't end up getting shaded by anything else - will melt quick if another plant blocks light.

What are your plans for the carpet? If you grow the carpet on a mesh and drape the mesh over a few rocks, you could create a fun hilly landscape.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Are we really debating a topic with the last activity 2012 ? Look at the date...


----------



## Jayh619 (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm just currently trying to find a bunch of fissidens in bulk. SO I'm just messaging older posts and seeing if those people MIGHT still have an ungodly amount of it or not.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

dukydaf said:


> Are we really debating a topic with the last activity 2012 ? Look at the date...


Oh christ, didn't realize that.



Jayh619 said:


> I'm just currently trying to find a bunch of fissidens in bulk. SO I'm just messaging older posts and seeing if those people MIGHT still have an ungodly amount of it or not.


Use the private message function. Bumping ancient threads like this is spam.


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

I've been out of this hobby for a long time. I sold all my junk 2 years ago.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Gnomecatcher said:


> I've been out of this hobby for a long time. I sold all my junk 2 years ago.


But your sig says "I moss be in love". Is this hobby just an old _flame_ now? Was there much _weeping_ involved?


----------



## Gnomecatcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Bananableps said:


> But your sig says "I moss be in love". Is this hobby just an old _flame_ now? Was there much _weeping_ involved?


Lmao, I'd say there is more weeping now. Not to be a peacock, but I'm back in school to get my phd. It's not a glamorous lifestyle, living under the poverty line. I'm running on java and lack of sleep, just waiting for the next Christmas break.


----------

